
Capturing ARKit scene into WebRTC video stream for React Native - jhen0409
https://github.com/jhen0409/rn-webrtc-arkit-integration
======
dep_b
The reason you use React Native is because you are platform independent, if
this doesn't integrate with Android in more or less the same way it's a hard
sell.

I'm working with this myself (painting over WebRTC frames) and it's definitely
not out that different by itself comparing Android to iOS.

~~~
onion2k
_The reason you use React Native is because you are platform independent..._

That's _a_ reason to use it, but it's not the only reason.

For example, where I live it's _much_ easier to recruit JS developers with
React and React Native experience than it is to recruit native mobile
developers (it's not a cost thing; there just aren't many native mobile devs
looking for work). Consequently it's better to build with React Native _even
if you 're only targeting one platform_ because the long term support for the
app would be basically impossible if you can't recruit someone capable of
doing it.

~~~
sheeshkebab
That assumes that building quality mobile apps in js doesn’t require knowledge
of native app dev and specialization in mobile app dev (it does). And if those
things don’t matter you might as well just hire anyone willing to learn native
mobile dev - react native wont make their job any easier beyond the first day
(in fact it would make it more complex).

~~~
_jayhack_
This is what native mobile devs tell themselves to preserve their self
worth... but unfortunately it's no longer true that you need a dedicated
native iOS or android dev to make a useful and performant app.

~~~
sheeshkebab
I’m actually not a mobile dev, just deal with a bunch tech surrounding that
space. Also, nothing against react native - used it for building quick things
myself too - it’s just not something I’d pick to build say an Uber app, or
something. And if you’re not building that level of an app, why bother? Web is
enough.

